# moved to leyte



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Been in tanauan leyte a week. I like it. Wifes family has been great. Gave us some really nice land a ways away. Nice and remote and peaceful. Clean air. Motly agriculture here. Wifes dad is great guy. up on usa farming methods. Harvest ALOT of rice and gulay crops 3 times a yr. Planning our new house now. Until next time.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

How are you getting internet out there?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*On family land*



lefties43332 said:


> Been in tanauan leyte a week. I like it. Wifes family has been great. Gave us some really nice land a ways away. Nice and remote and peaceful. Clean air. Motly agriculture here. Wifes dad is great guy. up on usa farming methods. Harvest ALOT of rice and gulay crops 3 times a yr. Planning our new house now. Until next time.


Way to go Lefties and good for you...I have been doing something similar living on family land, rebuilt the family home over the years.

Sounds like the family is well to do you... so your really blessed.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Sounds great! How about some pictures of your new home area?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

*leyte*

will post pics asap. im in town in cafe. Havent found a local wi fi signal yet to use my laptop to post pics. its a little rural...


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

I am impressed Lefties.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Internet*



lefties43332 said:


> will post pics asap. im in town in cafe. Havent found a local wi fi signal yet to use my laptop to post pics. its a little rural...


Tacloban Robinsons is my main wifi spot in town there. Very interested in what you end up with internet-wise. I know Globe is laying cable across the way in Samar.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Globe Broadband*



cvgtpc1 said:


> Tacloban Robinsons is my main wifi spot in town there. Very interested in what you end up with internet-wise. I know Globe is laying cable across the way in Samar.


Globe has been very good to me.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

far from tacloban,,wont fit my purpose. Preparing for super typhoon here now. Town is preparing evacuation center etc.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> far from tacloban,,wont fit my purpose. Preparing for super typhoon here now. Town is preparing evacuation center etc.


Hi Lefties

I hope that you and your family managed to survive Yolanda relatively unscathed.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Praying that Lefties and family made it through this disaster. He indicated that they were away from town so I hope that means far enough from the ocean that they did not get the Tsunami-like effect of the storm surge.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I just saw some air shots of Tanauan and it looks bad. They are running out of food and water too. I hope Lefties and family are safe. I feel helpless watching all the terrible carnage. The best I can do is donate to the PH Red Cross.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Our nephew's friend survived there but don't know anything besides that.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Our nephew's friend survived there but don't know anything besides that.


Latest CNN news today (11/14/2013 is that most major roads are open into the area now and that cell towers are being brought back online. So hopefully information and contact with survivors will become possible. Terrible thing for a country like this one..


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Our relatives*



Jet Lag said:


> Latest CNN news today (11/14/2013 is that most major roads are open into the area now and that cell towers are being brought back online. So hopefully information and contact with survivors will become possible. Terrible thing for a country like this one..


Our relatives have had to go to Catbalogan City for cell reception or money. Lines are 100-200 long at Western Union or Moneygram. 

Bad thing is the National Hwy was blown out 3 miles north so they have to go south past Guiauan then back up to Taft to cut west to Catbalogan City adding 100s of miles to the trip. Fortunately people are only charging 300P for the trip instead of gouging.

Here are pics of the road and gateway to Eastern Samar. This is the stretch 3-5 miles up from where I stay on vacation in Bolusao, Lawaan, E. Samar.

Bolusao is 66 miles south of the San Juanico bridge in E. Samar and has been forgotten so far.


----------



## BuBoy (Nov 14, 2013)

*Lovely in Leyte*



lefties43332 said:


> Been in tanauan leyte a week. I like it. Wifes family has been great. Gave us some really nice land a ways away. Nice and remote and peaceful. Clean air. Motly agriculture here. Wifes dad is great guy. up on usa farming methods. Harvest ALOT of rice and gulay crops 3 times a yr. Planning our new house now. Until next time.


I have been to Leyte and plan to die (not too soon) their. I met wonderful people who live in Malitbog and Sogod. This is my 1st. post on this site. I am an American, I live in the U.S. also. I luckily found this site before the typhoon. It was very helpful in keeping track of my loved ones their. Bless You. I wish I was their now.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

My mother in law is from Baybay so has some family in the area. An aunt lost her roof but overall the damage there was light. The big problem they are having is buying provisions. A lot of the rice in the stores got wet which they are still selling, at higher prices. Also poeple from the less fortunate areas are comming in and buying everything up. The price of fuel has doubled to 100p per litre. What they have beeen doing is to catch the local ferry to Cebu city to buy tanks of gas and other stuff.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

we survived,phils military officer called me a hero for saving a family,,no electic here,,house was demolished. wife and unborn child are well. talk again when I have net. im in public 15 min only...I have videos-we were in theeye.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> we survived,phils military officer called me a hero for saving a family,,no electic here,,house was demolished. wife and unborn child are well. talk again when I have net. im in public 15 min only...I have videos-we were in theeye.


We have really wondering how you made out there with that typhoon. Seemed so strange that you had made the move to get away from severe weather events and then got had by that typhoon!
Sure glad you and your wife are okay and doing alright. Sorry to hear about you home though and hope you will be able to get things worked out before long.
Perhaps Subic would still be the better place as is closer to and has far more support systems very close at hand in times of need or disasters.
Take good care and do post when you are able.


Best Wishes from all of us and the Expat Forum site...


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> we survived,phils military officer called me a hero for saving a family,,no electic here,,house was demolished. wife and unborn child are well. talk again when I have net. im in public 15 min only...I have videos-we were in theeye.


I am glad to hear that you made it thru safely. I was concerned that your wife might have been induced into labor from the pressure drop of the storm. 

Hope that the power gets restored soon.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> we survived,phils military officer called me a hero for saving a family,,no electic here,,house was demolished. wife and unborn child are well. talk again when I have net. im in public 15 min only...I have videos-we were in theeye.


Very glad to hear from you and that you, your wife and baby to be are ok.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> we survived,phils military officer called me a hero for saving a family,,no electic here,,house was demolished. wife and unborn child are well. talk again when I have net. im in public 15 min only...I have videos-we were in theeye.


Nice to hear your ok lefties, I heard the power should be restored by the middle of December but?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> we survived,phils military officer called me a hero for saving a family,,no electic here,,house was demolished. wife and unborn child are well. talk again when I have net. im in public 15 min only...I have videos-we were in theeye.


Great to hear from you and so happy that you are all safe! Hope things are looking up!


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Possessions and houses can be replaced. You, your wife, and child can't be. 

Glad to hear you all made it.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

we just flew into subic again,,needed to extend in immigration and leyte couldnt do it since no power and net. Got a free flight from the japanese to manila,,have to pay our way back. Wife isnt feeling well from the travel today. Will go back to leyte in a few days. I have pics but im in cafe now so tomorrow ill link to videos and pics. Thx for all the well wishes. People the world over have been great. Got my foot lanced twice now to remove infection from standing in the muddy water during typhoon for 5 hrs. Keeps coming back. We are living in tanauan,,hardest hit.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

*tanauan leyte*

my new laptop was destroyed along with everything else but our lives. Lost all in subic then again in leyte. 2 tv,,2 dvd,,2 laptops ugh GRRRR


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> my new laptop was destroyed along with everything else but our lives. Lost all in subic then again in leyte. 2 tv,,2 dvd,,2 laptops ugh GRRRR


Same here....looking into homeowners insurance after the rebuild if it exists...


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Same here....looking into homeowners insurance after the rebuild if it exists...


I can send you info on an agent there in Angeles. He is a german running an insurance agency. I currently am using him for my rental insurance. Has everything from Act of God, Disaster, Fire, Flood, Burglary included. Cost me around 16,000p/annually for 4.2Mphp coverage


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

wish i knew about him 2 months ago


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

jon1 said:


> I can send you info on an agent there in Angeles. He is a german running an insurance agency. I currently am using him for my rental insurance. Has everything from Act of God, Disaster, Fire, Flood, Burglary included. Cost me around 16,000p/annually for 4.2Mphp coverage


Jet Lag, since this is requested info is it ok for jon1 to post the info for the benefit of all?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Jet Lag, since this is requested info is it ok for jon1 to post the info for the benefit of all?


Yes, as long as the info has been requested it is okay to make the post with information and a link if needed. I'll try to watch the thread and close it others try advertising..


Gene


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Back in leyte a week,,ick....in baybay at this minute using internet. Baybay is hardly damaged compared to north Leyte. May move here next. I like it here. Take care all.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> Back in leyte a week,,ick....in baybay at this minute using internet. Baybay is hardly damaged compared to north Leyte. May move here next. I like it here. Take care all.


I have a feeling that it makes little difference where in country you drop anchor. Typhoons and weather in general is getting worse (worldwide) every year. Your old location or even back around Subic might go another 100 years before another hard hit. Who knows? Will be interesting to see what the weather brings next year and over the 10 years or so.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> I have a feeling that it makes little difference where in country you drop anchor. Typhoons and weather in general is getting worse (worldwide) every year. Your old location or even back around Subic might go another 100 years before another hard hit. Who knows? Will be interesting to see what the weather brings next year and over the 10 years or so.


Happy to back in luzon


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> Happy to back in luzon


Trying pic from android


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> Trying pic from android


8.5 months


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Welcome Back*



lefties43332 said:


> 8.5 months





lefties43332 said:


> Trying pic from android





lefties43332 said:


> Happy to back in luzon


Hey welcome back to the big island. Photos look pretty good that you added.
Are ya gonna try back in the Subic area or try another port of call this time? I know you like the beach areas but perhaps inland might be better this time and save the beach for outings etc...


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Hey welcome back to the big island. Photos look pretty good that you added.
> Are ya gonna try back in the Subic area or try another port of call this time? I know you like the beach areas but perhaps inland might be better this time and save the beach for outings etc...


We are in castillejos now. Like it so far . Awaiting birth of our son in 3 weeks


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> We are in castillejos now. Like it so far . Awaiting birth of our son in 3 weeks


Tent living after typhoon yolanda tanauan leyte


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> We are in castillejos now. Like it so far . Awaiting birth of our son in 3 weeks


That sounds like a pretty good place and still close enough to the malls and duty free stores etc. I really enjoyed the time I spent in the Subic area when I managed the Hungry Marlin Restaurant. A lot has changed there since then as the old base and even Barretto area have grown up quite a bit. 
You'll have a blast with your new baby but sure will keep ya busy for a while-Hahaha...


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> That sounds like a pretty good place and still close enough to the malls and duty free stores etc. I really enjoyed the time I spent in the Subic area when I managed the Hungry Marlin Restaurant. A lot has changed there since then as the old base and even Barretto area have grown up quite a bit.
> You'll have a blast with your new baby but sure will keep ya busy for a while-Hahaha...


Thought I was finished with the baby thing 30 yrs ago.....as many of my retired military friends said"we all thought the same"


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> Thought I was finished with the baby thing 30 yrs ago.....as many of my retired military friends said"we all thought the same"


I know that feeling...my daughter has been acting up (long story) and I have been taking care of my grandson since he was 10 months old, milk diapers really add up along with late nights changing them, he's almost 3 years old now, he's the joy of my life but I feel the old age pains.


----------

